# Bass Maltings - April 2016



## jsp77 (Apr 19, 2016)

After seeing this place on-line and then the drones in forbidden zones vid I had this on my list.
I set off early on a solo visit I had a quick scout around and found a suitable access point, well that what I thought, another pair of ripped trousers and a cut to my inner thigh and I was in. 
It turned out to be a very good morning, had a look round various buildings, be careful as some parts of the floors are rotten. I just couldn't find away into the water tower, may be next time, there does look to be some fresh boards sealing bits up.


*History via Wikipedia*

The Bass Maltings in Sleaford, England are a large group of eight disused malt houses originally owned by the Bass Brewery of Burton upon Trent. Constructed between 1901 and 1907 to Herbert A. Couchman's design, the maltings are the largest group of malt houses in England;[1] they have been designated Grade II* on the National Heritage List for England, recognising them as "particularly important ... of more than special interest."[2]

Part of the predominantly agricultural county of Lincolnshire,[3] the Sleaford area was a major producer of barley in the 1880s. When germinated and dried to form malt, barley forms a key ingredient in the production of beer. Along with the town's railway links, this attracted the Bass brewery company to the town. The use of more efficient techniques at Bass's other plant led to the closure of Sleaford's maltings in 1959. Despite being used to rear poultry in the late 20th century, the buildings have not been fully occupied since Bass left and a fire in 1976 caused severe damage to three of the malthouses. Derelict since the 1990s, proposals to convert the buildings into office, retail and residential space were put on hold in early 2015 after lengthy delays over planning permission and the withdrawal of a major investor.

*on with the Photo's*



IMG_2682 by JSP 77, on Flickr





































Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Apr 19, 2016)

You made a fine job of that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 19, 2016)

Really nice photos,Thanks for showing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 19, 2016)

Top jobbie. Shame you didn't get to see the famed spiral staircase in the water tower.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 19, 2016)

That's got to be some of the best photos I've seen from here.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 20, 2016)

thanks for the feedback guys, I was gutted I could not see the spiral stair case but has given me an excuse for a return visit, may be luckier next time.



oldscrote said:


> That's got to be some of the best photos I've seen from here.



Thanks oldscrote, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 20, 2016)

Lovely shots jsp77  I have driven past this a few times and never had time to stop, so hopefully I'll be visiting some time soon


----------



## tazong (Apr 20, 2016)

brilliant - loved the pictures - really done very well


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 21, 2016)

You done well for a solo explore here. Shame you never got into water tower tho, I can see in last pic that the access I used to get in when I went in Dec last year is now boarded up


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 22, 2016)

tazong said:


> brilliant - loved the pictures - really done very well



Cheers Taz


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 22, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Lovely shots jsp77  I have driven past this a few times and never had time to stop, so hopefully I'll be visiting some time soon



Look forward to seeing your report Rubex


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow cool place, thanks


----------



## Palmtrees11 (May 3, 2016)

Bit late to seeing these, but love them. This place looks really cool!


----------



## jsp77 (May 3, 2016)

Cheers Plamtrees, i did like it there was an interesting explore.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (May 3, 2016)

I need to up my game and find more gems. I never seem to strike it right though. I am a relative novice I guess. Bu Mathis looks an ace site. Nice one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2016)

I have failed twice here.well the tower anyway.been in other bits.and your right about that barbed wire my combats are the proof.great set jsp77


----------



## jsp77 (May 5, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I have failed twice here.well the tower anyway.been in other bits.and your right about that barbed wire my combats are the proof.great set jsp77



There's always another day Mikey, we can't win them all or else it would spoil the fun.


----------

